# Schwinn & Other Brand Studded / Knobby Balloon Spitfire Klunker MTB Cruiser 26 x 2.125 Tires



## koolbikes (Jan 9, 2022)

As the Schwinn 26" Spitfire, Klunker, Cruiser & MTB Bicycles that used these tires are getting more collectible the Original Schwinn Studded Balloon Tires are getting "hard to find" in any of the three forms Black-Wall, White-Wall, Gum-Wall. There are many reproduction tires (China-made) with the Studded / Knobby tread pattern, some are better quality than others. Various brands that I have found in Black-Wall & White-Wall are Chen Shin, Kenda, Duro, UltraCycle, Sunlite, Fenix (Wanda), Carlisle (CST), Better Quality with "anti-puncture tech" are Bell & Blackburn.
The only company offering Gum-Wall right now is Fenix (Wanda).

What tires are you using and your thoughts on the quality?

Any other brands available that are known of?

Is there a demand?

Schwinn reproduced "classic" tires for the Balloon, Middleweights and Sting-ray bicycles but what is your thoughts on the reproduction of the Schwinn Studded Balloon Tires in the three forms.
Would you purchase if they were available?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 9, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> As the Schwinn 26" Spitfire, Klunker, Cruiser & MTB Bicycles that used these tires are getting more collectible the Original Schwinn Studded Balloon Tires are getting "hard to find" in any of the three forms Black-Wall, White-Wall, Gum-Wall. There are many reproduction tires (China-made) with the Studded / Knobby tread pattern, some are better quality than others. Various brands that I have found in Black-Wall & White-Wall are Chen Shin, Kenda, Duro, UltraCycle, Sunlite, Fenix (Wanda), Carlisle (CST), Better Quality with "anti-puncture tech" are Bell & Blackburn.
> The only company offering Gum-Wall right now is Fenix (Wanda).
> 
> What tires are you using and your thoughts on the quality?
> ...




From what I remember, Schwinn used Carlisle tires, and possibly Uniroyal's (?) on the earlier models, the California Cruiser, Klunker5, and the first Spitfires, before they used their branded Schwinn Studded Balloon's.

And yes I would buy them if they were good quality???


----------



## MBlue6 (Jan 10, 2022)

I have a used set of Schwinn Studded whitewalls if you are looking


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie (Jan 10, 2022)

MBlue6 said:


> I have a used set of Schwinn Studded whitewalls if you are looking



what would you price them at


----------



## koolbikes (Jan 10, 2022)

I didn't start this post to FiSh for Schwinn Studded Balloon Tires but if you have some available you can PM me.
I'm really trying to get a consensus on what is available, quality, what tires not to purchase.
And yes, I would purchase reproduction Schwinn Studded Balloon Tires also if they were good quality.
I purchased a couple pairs of the Wanda Fenix Gum-Wall 26" x 2.125" Tires and the quality seems good, real gum-wall. I'm not a real big fan of the gum-walls but on the right bike they look good.


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie (Jan 10, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> I didn't start this post to FiSh for Schwinn Studded Balloon Tires but if you have some available you can PM me.
> I'm really trying to get a consensus on what is available, quality, what tires not to purchase.
> And yes, I would purchase reproduction Schwinn Studded Balloon Tires also if they were good quality.
> I purchased a couple pairs of the Wanda Fenix Gum-Wall 26" x 2.125" Tires and the quality seems good, real gum-wall. I'm not a real big fan of the gum-walls but on the right bike they look good.



i think the cheng shien good year tread are good with a psi of sixty five


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 10, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> I didn't start this post to FiSh for Schwinn Studded Balloon Tires but if you have some available you can PM me.
> I'm really trying to get a consensus on what is available, quality, what tires not to purchase.
> And yes, I would purchase reproduction Schwinn Studded Balloon Tires also if they were good quality.
> I purchased a couple pairs of the Wanda Fenix Gum-Wall 26" x 2.125" Tires and the quality seems good, real gum-wall. I'm not a real big fan of the gum-walls but on the right bike they look good.



Good thread! I was wondering these same things.  Where did you get your Fenix Gumwalls? I would like to buy a pair.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jan 10, 2022)

I’ve been searching for a set of gum wall knobbies for my Sidewinder… I would absolutely buy a set of repops if the price was reasonable.


----------



## Billythekid (Jan 11, 2022)

I’d be in for a couple sets


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 11, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> I’ve been searching for a set of gum wall knobbies for my Sidewinder… I would absolutely buy a set of repops if the price was reasonable.





Billythekid said:


> I’d be in for a couple sets



@mrg has them I believe.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 11, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @mrg has them I believe.



Sorry not Schwinn re pops they are Duro's


----------



## RustyHornet (Jan 11, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @mrg has them I believe.



I check with him occasionally. I’m with with that brand. Last time he was fresh out.


----------



## koolbikes (Jan 11, 2022)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Good thread! I was wondering these same things.  Where did you get your Fenix Gumwalls? I would like to buy a pair.



I bought the Fenix Wanda 26 x 2.125 Studded Cruiser Gum Wall Tires from eBay member cyclesource and I had seen them on Walmarts website. But appears cyclesource is Sold-out at this time. I'm glad I purchased as nobody else is reproducing the Gum Wall tires.


			http://lbc.bike/wholesale/26-tires/1427-tire-26-x-2-125-black-gum-side-wall-p-1075a.html


----------



## mrg (Jan 11, 2022)

I just got more the those Gumwalls but been a pain shipping lately ( only been shipping 3 pairs + ) and the price has been creeping up.


----------



## koolbikes (Jan 13, 2022)

For those that might be interested in the ...
WANDA 26 x 2.125 HEAVY DUTY 1075A Cruisers BIKE Bicycles Tire VINTAGE BLACK/GUM​cyclesource is offering them on eBay.


----------



## koolbikes (Jan 13, 2022)

Jorgesk8erdie said:


> i think the cheng shien good year tread are good with a psi of sixty five



I went to my local bike shop to look at these CST Cheng Shin tires, there good quality and as you said psi up to 65lbs. I couldn't find any other brand with that psi rating in the vintage looking tread.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 13, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> For those that might be interested in the ...
> WANDA 26 x 2.125 HEAVY DUTY 1075A Cruisers BIKE Bicycles Tire VINTAGE BLACK/GUM​cyclesource is offering them on eBay.



Thanks!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/234245370346?campid=5335809022


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie (Jan 13, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> I went to my local bike shop to look at these CST Cheng Shin tires, there good quality and as you said psi up to 65lbs. I couldn't find any other brand with that psi rating in the vintage looking tread.



what did they charge you


----------



## koolbikes (Jan 13, 2022)

Jorgesk8erdie said:


> what did they charge you



I didn't purchase but they were around $50. for the pair.


----------



## koolbikes (Jan 25, 2022)

I've been watching this Pair of Original W/W Schwinn Studded Balloon Tires 26" x 2.125" the bid price has been increasing...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/304322243992?campid=5335809022


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 25, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> I've been watching this Pair of Original W/W Schwinn Studded Balloon Tires 26" x 2.125" the bid price has been increasing...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/304322243992?campid=5335809022



I was watching that listing as well...

I'm out!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 26, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> I've been watching this Pair of Original W/W Schwinn Studded Balloon Tires 26" x 2.125" the bid price has been increasing...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/304322243992?campid=5335809022




I really hate when people advertise "NOS" when they are clearly not. NOS, means just that "NEW OLD STOCK" not tires that were mounted on a bike that was ridden just for a couple of miles! These tires are USED!


----------



## 1979AL (Jan 26, 2022)

I hate when people start bidding on the same day the item was listed.  That's what the "Watch List" option is for.  Keep an eye on it instead of bumping the prices sky high.


----------



## koolbikes (Jan 27, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> I've been watching this Pair of Original W/W Schwinn Studded Balloon Tires 26" x 2.125" the bid price has been increasing...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/304322243992?campid=5335809022



Well, all said and done price, shipping & tax = $250. for an almost NOS pair of W/W Schwinn Studded Balloon Tires, might seem like there's a demand for reproductions?


----------



## koolbikes (Nov 25, 2022)

I see that there's a few brands making the 26 x 2.125 W/W Studded / Knobby Tread pattern with the 40 - 65 PSI ...
Mohegia, Deli, Ultra Cycle any others?


----------

